# Tetes a Claques - Halloween - English



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

*ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9rt3ZSLBYA

I don't know this been posted in the past, but I know everyone that lives in Quebec and other french speaking provinces will know this clip.

(originally done in french, but the translation is perfect)

JM


----------

